# Several OTT drawings for share!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Here are several drawings that I use to make OTT shooters,I hope they are also useful to you! Pls print down in A4 paper.I'm GZK,best regards~


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you GZK! Some of these look like very comfortable designs!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Super nice of you to share these! Thanks GZK!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice GZK, I'm liking the black one, looks cool.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for sharing

cheers


----------



## fiscaldecastro1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you for this!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

fiscaldecastro1 said:


> Thank you for this!


Are you Chinese or Asian?


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

nice desings!!!


----------

